# Error installing python...



## vbacoder (May 4, 2022)

Hi i tried to install python using 


> pkg install python



and I get this Error:



> root@myproject:~ # pkg install python
> Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: Not Found
> repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
> ...




Has anybody an idea how to fix this problem?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH! I REALLY NEED THIS <3


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2022)

FreeBSD 11 has been EoL for a while. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## hbsd (May 4, 2022)

Hi,
You should write the Python version. for example for python 3.10
`pkg install python310`
or
`pkg install python39`
for python 3.9 and etc...
And as SirDice said your FreeBSD version is too old.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 4, 2022)

If you insist on packages of a EOL version, there are unofficial repositories you could try, just change the repository URL in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, maybe comment `mirror_type, signature_type,fingerprint`:



			Index of /freebsd-pkg/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/
		



			Index of /freebsd-pkg/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/
		


If those are no good, web-search for "FreeBSD:11:amd64" as keyword.


----------

